# 7 month old GSD female at 49 lbs?



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Zelda gained about 7 pounds from may 01 when i got her and mid june. 
And she is only 49 pounds.. She doesnt seem skinny to me. And she is a growing pup. I have her on large breed puppy food now. She gets plenty of exercise! 
I realize they slow down at certain months. But only about 2-3 pounds in over a month? That doesnt sound right to me.. And i am worried now!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Mia's growth slowed down dramatically around 5 months. She didn't break 50lbs until 8-9 months. She's 10 months now and only about 55lbs.


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah the growth is going to plateau. The key is how does she look, and what does your vet say? Leaner is always preferable (easier on their joints) and that sounds like a reasonable weight for her age.


----------



## kristasgma (Jun 6, 2013)

We have a 20 month old that just weighed in at 64 lbs. She is lean, not skinny and she is just petite. My son thinks she was the runt of the litter


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I've a 1.5 year old female. She's 52lbs.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

My last GSD was a female and she weighed 45lbs, very lean and petite... My GSD I have now is also a female she is 8.5 months old and is 50-52lbs, is also very lean and petite. She slowed right down in her growth around 5 months old was around 40lbs. I wouldnt worry its normal


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

my Heidi will be 7years this aug, she is a small GSD, 60lbs very muscular she can still run under Max`s belly


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Good to know! Thanks guys! Zelda sounds to be right around where all your kiddos are!
Zelda looks lean, she is decently muscular in her legs, i massage those muscles and they seem to be pretty big. 
A lady i know has two GSD's and thinks that 80-120 lbs. is more normal for GSD. Because those are the weights of her past and present GSDs weight. They are Canadian lines.. She always gets hers from Canada, so perhaps that has something to do with their weights being bigger?


----------

